#ubuntu-gnome 2012-12-27
<nog> .
<klingo> hello, is it possible to use yours modified fglrx drivers in existing ubuntu + gnome install ?
#ubuntu-gnome 2012-12-28
<klingo> in case anybody knows a way, could email me at klingo@host.sk. thanx
<ricotz> jbicha, hi :)
<ricotz> jbicha, i hope you had and still have some nice holidays
<ricotz> there are some minor things regarding gnome3-staging
<ricotz> * dropping the autoreconf from gjs isn't intended and not wanted
<ricotz> * g-s-extension probably should conflicts/replaces with gnome-session-fallback (<< 3.7.3)
<jbicha> ricotz: autoreconf wasn't working right with the new gjs though
<jbicha> I just uploaded a new gnome-session to the staging ppa with the 3.6.2-0ubuntu3 namechange
<jbicha> and I'm out for the day…
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-12-23
<gnapj> hi, is there a forum for technical support or a place to ask for help?
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-12-24
<SonikkuAmerica> If you channel ops are around I'd suggest adding the One Stop Page, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/OneStopPage , to the topic.
<Guest38713> darkxst, how did you manage to update to totem 3.10 without updating clutter and cogl?
<darkxst> Guest38713, I did not package totem, so not sure
<Noskcaj> Does the gnome team plan to do anything autopilot related?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, apart from hooking up installed tests where available, haven't looked into it much
<darkxst> it would be nice to have some tests for gdm/gnome-shell though
<darkxst> there have been several instances where ubuntu changes have completely broken these
<Noskcaj> Hopefully the main autopilot guys will get to that, i don't even know enough to finish the gthumb test i'm working on
<darkxst> Noskcaj, can you take a look at libgweather transition?
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> As in, 3.8 to 3.10?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, yep
<Noskcaj> How do i merge packages from debian experimental?
<darkxst> I don't think its possible with bzr merge unfortunately
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-12-25
<Noskcaj> shame. I'll try and get everything set up in pkg-gnome first, maybe se if it can be uploaded to unstable
<darkxst> Noskcaj, for the really trivial merges, I tend to just do them manually
<darkxst> otherwise I tend to do them with a bit of git foo
<Noskcaj> I'll just copy across from pkg-gnome experimental svn, but list it all as 0ubuntu1 changes.
<Noskcaj> Apparently there was a license issue though, which might be why 3.10.1 isn't uploaded
<darkxst> ok
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Could i get you to look at our patches though. I think they are both fixed upstream, but need you to confirm
<Noskcaj> My work is at lp:~noskcaj/ubuntu/trusty/libgweather/merge-svn , once someone has looked into the 01 patch, i think i can handle the rest of the transition
<darkxst> Noskcaj, 01_gettext_not_xml.patch is fixed upstream
<Noskcaj> Ok, It's just that a bit of it was still able to apply
<darkxst> Noskcaj, 02_no_external_gettext.patch is not fixed upstream
<Noskcaj> Really? It said it could be reverse-applied?
<darkxst> certainly not fixed in the 3-10 git branch
<Noskcaj> ok, let me check
<Noskcaj> darkxst, All fixed, should be upload ready. I'll see if i can get a transition made
<darkxst> Noskcaj, thanks
<SonikkuAmerica> Ah, a nick I have not seen in a while.
<darkxst> Noskcaj, so a few other things we need so we can upload gnome-shell 3.10:
<darkxst> gnome-themes-standard 3.10 (sync from debian)
<darkxst> modemmanager > 0.7.991, probably 1.0 is best
<darkxst> network manager 0.9.8.8
<darkxst> modemmanager might need to use a new source package since most of the rdepends don't support the new API
<darkxst> haven't yet looked closely at any fallout from network manager update
<Noskcaj> ok. I'll look at themes tonight, try to get to the others tomorrow, plus finsh the libgweather transition
<Noskcaj> i think kde needs modemmanager too
<darkxst> I think the latest version of sucrose also needs it, however the ones in the archive are not compatible with the new version
<darkxst> Noskcaj, anyway, thanks for the help ;)
<Noskcaj> gnome-themes-standard can't be synced, but a merge will take me about 5 minutes.
<darkxst> yeh that is what I meant sorry, it has a couple of ubuntu changes ;)
<darkxst> I'm currently working to fix GtkHeaderBar, so once that is done, should unblock the rest of the 3.10 apps that use Client Side window decorations
<Noskcaj> :)
<Noskcaj> darkxst, themes is all good, pushing now. I'm worried about the others since network manager 0.9.8.8 broke badly in debian, and modemmanager's api change
<darkxst> Noskcaj, what broke?
<darkxst> I know about modemmanager api change, hence why I suggested a new source package
<Noskcaj> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=730437
<ubot5> Debian bug 730437 in network-manager "network-manager: fails to start" [Serious,Open]
<darkxst> hmm right, more worried about regressions, we have had the new network manager on the PPA for quite a while and have not seen anything like that
<darkxst> that said, PPA's only build intel arch
<darkxst> 's
<darkxst> which is a real pain, we have no way to test the other arches but are still expected to fix them when they fail ;(
<Noskcaj> darkxst, For more important stuff, you can get the launchpad ppa guys to turn other arches on, but that's probably worth saving for build testing
<SonikkuAmerica> "Should Ubuntu GNOME does go away, you can always install Ubuntu 14.04 LTS and then install GNOME3 packages from the main archive or the various PPAs." <<< At this point, I wouldn't even try to LTS-ize, I would start preparing for 16.04 LTS as our first release.
<SonikkuAmerica> (That quote is from Phoronix)
<Noskcaj> For the libgweather transition, panel needs fixes from the debian svn, clocks needs a new upstream release, and evolution can be bundled with some upstream bugfix releases
<diogocampos> Hi, everyone.
<Noskcaj> hey diogocampos
<diogocampos> I just read on Phoronix about the need for contributors to Ubuntu GNOME.
<Noskcaj> diogocampos, Yeah, we're a very new flavour, and as a result have limited contributors
<diogocampos> then suddenly something came to my mind, and I would like to offer it as a suggestion for everyone.
<diogocampos> The suggestion would be: contribute to Fedora.
<diogocampos> Hope nobody get me wrong. I just think there are good reasons for this.
<Noskcaj> We'd prefer if you didn't use the channel to advertise fedora, but continue
<diogocampos> I'm sorry. This is not the point. I can stop.
<Noskcaj> It's fine, what's your suggestion?
<diogocampos> ok, I'll be brief
<diogocampos> If I am right, you all (and myself included) want to offer people a free (and excellent) operating system built with the "GNOME experience". Since ALL community projects need a lot of contributions, it would be ideal if EVERYONE could join forces.
<diogocampos> So I suggest Fedora because of the huge focus this project already have in GNOME. Also, In it GNOME is the main desktop, various GNOME developers focus on it, versions of GNOME are the most recent, and is also (like Ubuntu) a project that have a strong financial investment...
<diogocampos> BUT, could be any other project too.
<diogocampos> I just wanted people to collaborate more with each other. Only then can we make the world a better place (and build a truly excellent system - based on GNOME, preferably :P).
<diogocampos> Thanks for listening my utopias. Anyway, wish the best for everyone.
<Noskcaj> diogocampos, Everyone communicating is a good, please help with that however possible. Fully joining forces is unlikely, since ubuntu and fedora have different goals
<diogocampos> I will try to understand.
<darkxst> diogocampos, Ubuntu GNOME exists to bring GNOME to Ubuntu, jumping camps to fedora kind of defeats the purpose
<diogocampos> I can see your point. No problem.
<darkxst> Noskcaj, I suppose clocks is using CSD's
<darkxst> ?
<darkxst> we are not supposed to be uploading those without patching, although I am not sure that anyone would care too much about clocks
<Noskcaj> CSD? i probably should remember this
<darkxst> Noskcaj, i.e. no traditional titlebar, and close button in the headerbar
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-12-27
<Sharkboy0901> What's up folks
<SonikkuAmerica> Not much.
<SonikkuAmerica> Are you an Ubuntu GNOME user?
<Sharkboy0901> Just installed it a few hours ago
<SonikkuAmerica> Nice! I'm a seasoned GNOME user myself. Used it since 12.10, when it was still only a "remix"
<SonikkuAmerica> I may not be using it much longer, however, due to Ubuntu Studio being more relevant to my line of work.
<SonikkuAmerica> (It uses XFCE. I might still install the GNOME Shell just to have it, though.)
<Sharkboy0901> Yea I know a guy who uses Ubuntu Studio he says he likes it but I never tried myself
<SonikkuAmerica> Sharkboy0901: The default package array for Studio isn't useful to too many people outside of people needing audio workstations, art studios, music software or video production environments.
<SonikkuAmerica> Other than that and a -lowlatency kernel, it's Xubuntu
<Sharkboy0901> hey any tips/tweaks you use on ubuntu gnome?
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh sure.
<SonikkuAmerica> What would you like to know?
<S-USA_deb> (Someome in #ubuntu-offtopic turned me into a package ): )
<Sharkboy0901> lol
<Sharkboy0901> Just searching for some customization options, was wondering if you knew of some?
<S-USA_deb> Check out the Tweak Tool.
<S-USA_deb> The Tweak Tool has all sorts of customizations. You can change title bar/font sizes, the shell theme, and key combinations, among other things. But the biggest thing is how to change the activity bar font. (There's no GUI for that)
<S-USA_deb> If you want to get the ugly (imo) Cantarell Font off the Activity bar, you'll need to change the font-family line in /usr/share/gnome-shell/theme/gnome-shell.css
<Sharkboy0901> Thanks i t=really didnt like that font lol
<SonikkuAmerica> Sharkboy0901: I have assigned the string 'really' to string 't'.
<SonikkuAmerica> (I changed it to the Ubuntu font myself, just to give the whole thing an Ubuntized look and feel)
<Sharkboy0901> Going to try that right now see how it looks
<Sharkboy0901> Yes much better
<SonikkuAmerica> To activate the change to the gnome-shell.css you need to hit Alt+F2 and type R and hit <ENTER> to restart the GNOME shell.
<Noskcaj> darkxst, What's still on the todo list for ubuntu-gnome, other than bribing debian to upload more of the stuff they have in svn?
<losetd> Hi
<losetd> How install gnome3.10 in ubuntugnome ?
<losetd> plase waiting , restart pc after update
<darkxst> Noskcaj, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntugnome-brainstorming/+spec/packaging-roadmap
<Noskcaj> thanks
<darkxst> there is also the apps that overlap with Ubuntu (nautilus, system-monitor, empathy etc), hopefully can get these updated once gtkheaderbar is fixed
<darkxst> but that will probably have to wait until the desktop team is back
<Noskcaj> darkxst, In your gsettings-desktop-schemas update, could you merge from debian rather than just making the delta bigger?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, I could, but the debian package is not 3.8 safe
<Noskcaj> ?
<darkxst> as in the delta won't change much, we have to revert all the removed keys. Debian doesnt have to.
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> libgweather just got uploaded to experimental, so i'll merge that sometime later today
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-12-28
<darkxst> Noskcaj, ok, thanks
<SonikkuAmerica> Hey, anyone here?
<Noskcaj> SonikkuAmerica, there's always someone
<SonikkuAmerica> Noskcaj: As usual. Just dropped by to say hi and remind you to check your Facebook, notably the Ubuntu GNOME page. I'm one of the new moderators on the block!
<SonikkuAmerica> (If you have one)
<Noskcaj> I'll join the group now
<SonikkuAmerica> It's the page.
<SonikkuAmerica> http://www.facebook.com/UbuntuGNOME
<Noskcaj> gone
<SonikkuAmerica> ?
<Noskcaj10> SonikkuAmerica, i meant to say "done"
<SonikkuAmerica> "It's gone! The page disappeared into a flurry of 1's and 0's in cyberspace!" :)
<Noskcaj10> ;
<Noskcaj10> :)
<darkxst> Noskcaj10, did you look at modemmanager?
<Noskcaj10> not any further, will do now
<darkxst> ok, I am going to stage gnome-shell 3.10 update on gnome3 ppa
<Noskcaj10> :)
<SonikkuAmerica> Hi darkxst ! I see you're the new head. :)
<darkxst> SonikkuAmerica, Hi! not new anymore ;)
<SonikkuAmerica> Well, new since I last poked my head in here... last time I was here jbicha was still around.
<Noskcaj10> darkxst, I'll see if i can merge it soon, just have to finish up some xfce stuff
<darkxst> Noskcaj10, thanks, there is a 0.7.991 package on gnome3-staging ppa, but needs to be update to 1.0
<Noskcaj10> darkxst, Was that from a merge? I'll try and get this from debian first
<darkxst> it was copied from debian, but I see debian have 1.0 now
<Noskcaj10> ok. I wonder how many changes would be needed to sync
<darkxst> Noskcaj10, its a while since I looked at it, but I think most of the changes are in debian already
<darkxst> ^most of the relevant changes
<Noskcaj10> debian synced from ubuntu at 0.6.0.0.really-0ubuntu3, i'm just trying to see what else is needed
<Noskcaj10> darkxst, I think we're safe to sync, all of the patches appear to be from upstream. I'm just waiting for my internet to let me test build
<darkxst> Noskcaj, ok, I will upload it to the ppa when you are done
<Noskcaj> All i'm doing is making sync bug 1264630
<ubot5> bug 1264630 in modemmanager (Ubuntu) "Sync modemmanager 1.0.0-1 (main) from Debian experimental (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1264630
<darkxst> ok will just upload debian package then
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Do you think we should sync gnome-boxes from experimental? http://ftp-master.metadata.debian.org/changelogs//main/g/gnome-boxes/gnome-boxes_3.10.0-1_changelog
<darkxst> Noskcaj, if it works, it was quite broken last time I tried it
<darkxst> also I think we have the newer libvirt than debian
<darkxst> oh no, that is PPA only
<darkxst> but either way, I could not get it too boot any ISO when I tried
<Noskcaj> I might leave that then. Tomorrow i should be able to get the newest hicolor theme into debian
<Munchor> Hi guys
<Munchor> The daily builds include which GTK version?
<Munchor> I mean http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/daily-live/current/trusty-desktop-amd64.iso
<darkxst> Munchor, 3.10
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-12-29
<haruto> Hi
<haruto> How install polish language in gnome3.10 ?
<athene_noctua> Hi, I am getting an error when trying to change display settings under gnome. http://bpaste.net/show/mE6OST0DRdMc1tNwTYUz/
<darkxst> athene_noctua, please file a bug
<athene_noctua> Never done that before, could you give me a hint on how to go about that?
<athene_noctua> darkxst: Eh, okay, just going to try under GNOME's bugzilla thing.
<darkxst> athene_noctua, ubuntu-bug <package>
<darkxst> for that error, ubuntu-bug gnome-settings-daemon
<darkxst> don't file it upstream yet, likely an Ubuntu integration thing
<athene_noctua> Cool, I think I'm getting it right. Could this be caused by conflicts between Cinnamon and Gnome with Ubuntu?
<darkxst> possibly
<athene_noctua> Okay, well I ran it, it gathered the information. You're saying DON'T send it in though, correct?
<athene_noctua> I am a newbie, sorry.
<darkxst> file it on launchpad
<darkxst> I meant don't file it on bugzilla
<athene_noctua> Okay, will do.
<darkxst> does cinnamon ship a patched gnome-settings-daemon?
<athene_noctua> That is a very good question, I don't know.
<darkxst> what is the package version?
<athene_noctua> dpkg gives me Version: 3.4.2-0ubuntu0.6.4 for gnome-settings-daemon
<athene_noctua> darkxst: I sent in the report, hopefully it helps. thanks for helping me, now I will know how to do that in the future.
<darkxst> Noskcaj, hi, have another one for you to look at -> geoclue 2.0
<Noskcaj> will do
<darkxst> although debian completely replaced the old packages with the new version, not sure we can do that since there are a number of rdepends that won't work with the new api
<darkxst> on the ppa we packaged it as geoclue-2.0
<Noskcaj> So we take the debian package, re-name it all, add any extra changes from ppa?
<darkxst> yep that seems best
<darkxst> I don't think there will be any ubuntu specific changes in the ppa, it was just renaming
<darkxst> although we did split out a -dev package which debian didnt either
<Noskcaj> darkxst, You might want to try and get someone to sponsor some stuff though, i've done a fair bit of work that's not in use.
<darkxst> I will try, not many people around at the moment though
<Noskcaj> Do you want me to leave the -dev package split?
<darkxst> probably best yes
<darkxst> Noskcaj, stay away from anything that use CSD's for now, like gnome-system-monitor, gnome-contacts, gnome-tweak-tool etc
<darkxst> I am going to fix them in gtk+ but havent had a chance to finish the patches off yet
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Could you check https://code.launchpad.net/~noskcaj/+junk/geoclue-2.0 for me?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, you have a left-over 'geoclue.dirs'
<Noskcaj> That's from debian, should it be dropped?
<darkxst> possibly needs to be renamed
<darkxst> (assuming there are files in there)
<darkxst> Noskcaj, I don't see why it should be there, perhaps it was left over from the old packaging?
<Noskcaj> the postinst and prerm scripts see to be related
<darkxst> oh right, yep you need to rename it
<darkxst> geoclue-2.0.dirs
<Noskcaj> done, pushed
<darkxst> Noskcaj, why did you drop /usr/bin?
<Noskcaj> It doesn't exist
<darkxst> it should
<darkxst> also postinst and postrm also need to be renamed
<darkxst> /usr/bin
<darkxst> /usr/bin/geoip-lookup
<darkxst> /usr/bin/geoip-update
<darkxst> oh, they disabled those
<darkxst> ok then, I think that is all good now
<darkxst> Noskcaj, didnt realise it was a new upstream tarball, seems there are some files have been added for the 2.0 tarball
<darkxst> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/geoclue/commit/?id=34fe5033792f866bb1a197d3fece4e50a038d8be
<Noskcaj> yeah
<allstarsnorks2> Hi guys. I am developing a Linux distribution based on Ubuntu GNOME. Do I need to get permission from the developers before I start?
<Noskcaj> allstarsnorks2, no, as long as you don't use the branding, you'll be fine.
<allstarsnorks2> Oh, okay. Just asking. How do I change Ubuntu GNOME (during bootscreen) to something else?
<Noskcaj> I don't know that one personally sorry.
<irwin_> is it possible to give window borders a different color based on the title of the window (for example using regex rules)
<gonyere> irwin_ probably via an extension - check extensions.gnome.org
<ricotz> darkxst, hi, mutter 3.11.3 requires an updated gsettings-desktop-schemas
<irwin_> ok thx gonyere
<irwin_> I will check it out
<ricotz> darkxst, uploaded
<cyberalex4life> hello!
<cyberalex4life> I am using Ubuntu Gnome 13.10 x64
<cyberalex4life> and I created some scripts to automatically enable/disable settings for touchpad an easystroke
<cyberalex4life> they all work, but I would like to do something more, whenever I enable or disable these settings I would like to show the touchpad "indicator"
<cyberalex4life> the one that shows is touchpad is or not enabled
<cyberalex4life> does anyone know how to show this (it's like showing volume indicator when modifying the volume)
<eckobravo> can anyone tell me what the username & password for the live cd is. its normally 'ubuntu' with no password
<Noskcaj> password might be ubuntu.
<eckobravo> thanks <Noskcaj> but I've tried that
<Noskcaj> Is this the ubuntu gnome cd?
<Noskcaj> or normal ubuntu
<darkxst> username is 'ubuntu-gnome'
<darkxst> and no password
<eckobravo> It's ubuntu-gnome 13.10
<eckobravo> Thanks <darkxst> that's what I'd expect but the login button stays greyed out until you enter at least one password character
<darkxst> eckobravo, it should auto-login anyway
<eckobravo> Actually what I want to do is log out and then log back in with gnome classic desktop and  I can't do that
<darkxst> eckobravo, just add a new user
<eckobravo> Thanks <darkxst> but I've tried that too and can't get it to work either
<darkxst> eckobravo, try with 'sudo adduser'
<eckobravo> Many thanks darkxst will give that a go
<eckobravo_> Yes darkxst it's worked - don't know what I did wrong the first time. Many thanks
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-12-22
<darkxst> mephux, I don't have any ATI hardware
<octoquad> mephux, I have an ATI card. I'll give it a bash...
<mephux> octoquad: thanks
<octoquad> mephux, works ok for me
<octoquad> what card do you have?
<mephux> octoquad: hhm, ok thanks - guess i'll keep looking
<mephux> ati radeon r9 200
<octoquad> Have you tried removing the xorg.conf out the way in /etc/X11/
<octoquad> removing = moving
<mephux> I don't have an xorg.conf currently
<octoquad> ok, you can also try amdconfig --initial
<octoquad> from the command line after install
<mephux> yea, trying that again now
<octoquad> I also don't have a xorg.conf, so that is one thing to eliminate
<octoquad> is this a dual screen setup?
<mephux> nah, single
<octoquad> should be less painful to setup then
<LinDol> hi all
<mephux> hm, so creating the xorg.conf and dropping to the shell and starting x again worked.. that never worked before
<mephux> would always segfault
<octoquad> interesting
<octoquad> maybe the kernel didn't load up the module before
<octoquad> Also from my experience, open amdcccle as root and change a few things and save. The configuration should stick then if used via amdcccle. I had a problem with overscan at one point.
<mephux> yea, just did that and it seems better
<octoquad> awesome
<octoquad> a reboot is the ultimate test :P
<mephux> fglrxinfo shows the right card but settings > details > shows the VESA: HAWAII
<mephux> yea, rebooted and its working ok
<octoquad> Mine is VESA: TAHITI
<mephux> still missing the startup and shutdown screens.. but word
<mephux> octoquad: so doesn't that mean its defaulting to the opengl drivers?
<mephux> mesa
<mephux> or is that ok
<octoquad> run fglrxinfo and tell me what the output is
<mephux> kk
<octoquad> no sudo needed
<octoquad> also run lspci | grep AMD
<octoquad> It should say Hawaii for your card
<mephux> octoquad:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9596378/
<mephux> octoquad: output for lspci http://paste.ubuntu.com/9596381/
<mephux> so looks ok i guess
<octoquad> mephux, looks good
<octoquad> yeah
<mephux> octoquad: ok, word - thanks.
<octoquad> you can also do lspci -vvv and scroll down to your VGA controller listing
<mephux> i'll see if i can track down the start/off screen issue and open a ticket or pull request
<mephux> looking.
<octoquad> the kernel driver in use should say "fglrx_pci"
<mephux> octoquad: looks good
<mephux> i see it
<octoquad> Funny thing is I don't get that blank screen before login. Only if I'm not using the flgrx.
<octoquad> awesome
<mephux> octoquad: so, one thing i noticed.. using the fglrx-updates package was way better for me va the default fglrx or even the direct download from the ATI site
<mephux> not sure why. lol
<octoquad> which version of ubuntu gnome are you using 14.04 or 14.10?
<mephux> 14.10
<mephux> testing it
<octoquad> If I do apt-cache policy {fglrx,fglrx-updates} they are the same version
<octoquad> on 14.10 though
<octoquad> Have a look at the candidate field
<mephux> maybe a change in the postint.sh for the deb?
<mephux> dunno
<octoquad> so technically, there should be no difference at all
<mephux> hhm
<mephux> guess its in my head.. haha
<octoquad> maybe lol
<octoquad> in what way was -updates better? performance or visual?
<mephux> wouldn't be the first time i placeboed myself
<mephux> perf/
<octoquad> haha
<mephux> I was using unity ubuntu before this and managed to get the driver from the site installed.. on ugnome it wont allow x to start
<mephux> so i have to dpkg --purge
<mephux> no errors or anything.. oddly
<mephux> but w/e
<mephux> i can live with this
<octoquad> interesting I've tried all three methods and they have worked. But this was still 13.10 at the time. This is the first time since then that I have installed fglrx
<octoquad> great, do you want to reboot just to make sure everything works as expected?
<mephux> octoquad: if you get a chance.. try the one from the site.
<mephux> kk, brb
<octoquad> ok, I'll give it a bash
<octoquad> maybe tomorrow though
<mephux> reboot worked fine
<mephux> octoquad: roger - just intrested if you run into any issues
<octoquad> I will share my findings if I do
<octoquad> that's great, glad to hear it's working ok
<mephux> octoquad: kk, thanks for the help today
<octoquad> no problem :) Enjoy Ubuntu Gnome!
<mephux> thanks - so far its epic.. first time using linux on the desktop in like 10 years
<octoquad> Yeah I made the switch to Ubuntu Gnome at the end of 13.10, I was a bit tired of the performance from unity, but I'm glad I switched. Two days later I installed Ubuntu Gnome on my work machine and I haven't looked back. Although I am curious to see how it's going on that front nowadays. :)
<mephux> i used unity for about 5 mins before i was like.. wtf is this.. haha
<mephux> gnome 3 is epic tho. super impressed by it althought a lot of folks hate.. personally I like it even more than macosx
<octoquad> haha, It's no so bad. As a developer I like a change. It takes a few days to get used to anything any ways, but I'd been using Ubuntu since 9.04 if I recall correctly.
<mephux> software wise i'm sure its solid.. just not my cup of tea.
<octoquad> I agree, I just don't like the icons at the moment, but I switch them out for the Moka theme and icon set: http://mokaproject.com/
<mephux> oh, wow
<mephux> nice.. ever saw this before
<octoquad> I think the coolest thing that grab my attention was the extensions in gnome, blew my mind! lol
<octoquad> no more ppa's for the core things that I needed: http://extensions.gnome.org/
<mephux> yea, i have a few - Im working on one for auditd atm
<mephux> so i can see syscalls
<octoquad> interesting
<mephux> i was surprised no one has made one showing the current apps making and rev network connections and how much
<octoquad> Let me know when it's complete, I'm keen to check it out
<mephux> octoquad: for sure
<octoquad> mephux, I'm glad you sorted on the AMD/ATI front, I'm off, I'll be back at bit later or tomorrow. Enjoy the rest of your day!
<mephux> later and thanks
<octoquad> no problem! ciao
<MrSavage> I find a weird bug
<MrSavage> when i apply global dark theme, it makes the ubuntu software center's text unreadable
<MrSavage> as seen http://imgur.com/WcDrTzb
<ubuntu-gnome> hi
<jazzkutya> so i have just booted up ubuntugnome 14.10 livecd and went into settings
<jazzkutya> is this a joke? where are all the settings? like mouse sensitivity, display resolution _with_ refresh rates, multiple desktops/workspaces?
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-12-23
<octoquad> darkxst, What do I do for bugs like this where it fixed upstream, but not yet triaged on our end. Is there a way to confirm if the fix has landed in a newer version of gnome-settings-daemon? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1233603
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1233603 in Ubuntu GNOME "Gnome-Shell 3.10 staging HUGE fonts, cursors, icons" [Medium,Confirmed]
<darkxst> octoquad, thats a tough one since its only triggered by crappy hdmi monitors/tv's
<darkxst> though I though it was mostly fixed in 3.12, if not should be sorted in 3.14
<darkxst> (which hasnt landed just yet)
<darkxst> but in general if you can find upstream commit that fixes an issue, it can be backported via SRU to the current release
<darkxst> (and/or current LTS where applicable)
<octoquad> thanks, this is also on saucy, so doesn't make since to backport. There is an upstream fix attached, but not sure if I should mark it as EOL or not due to upstream status
<octoquad> sorry not attached committed rather
<octoquad> last commit 2014-03-13
<darkxst> octoquad, was it comitted to 3.12? we can't really backport 10 patches!
<darkxst> probably was, so just set bug as incomplete and ask if anyone still experiencing issues
<darkxst> ricotz, hi, I've merged gdm from debian would you have time to review it?
<octoquad> hehe ok darkxst
<darkxst> ricotz, https://github.com/darkxst/gdm-merge/tree/merge2
<darkxst> I've forced renamed all gdm3 -> gdm in rename2 branch so you can get a reasonably sane diff against debian
<darkxst> lots of obsolete code I've dropped in there that seems to have been inherited from debian, but long gone now
<darkxst> octoquad, btw did you catch amjjawad?
<darkxst> he is in my timezone but not on IRC that often, best to email him probably
<octoquad> I missed him, sent a memo, but no response just yet. I'll send him a mail shortly.
<darkxst> yeh email is best
<octoquad> done
<octoquad> Has this been fixed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1283551
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1283551 in Ubuntu GNOME "gjs-console crashed with signal 5" [Medium,Triaged]
<octoquad> I use to get it, I don't any more
<octoquad> any reason there are no daily builds being built? Nothing since the 18th
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-12-25
<terraformer> hey guys anybody know how to install the mass effects startup sounds on ubuntu gnome
<LinDol> hi all
<MrSavage> hi
<MrSavage> also I noticed I can't watch fullscreen in ubuntu gnome for somethings http://www.tubeplus.me/player/1627497/Futurama/season_6/episode_10/The_Prisoner_of_Benda/%22
<MrSavage> the top bar is showing over the fullscreen
<MrSavage> i had to click the video to get the top bar to disappear apparently
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-12-26
<lindol> hi all
<LinDol> hi all
<darkxst> hi LinDol
<LinDol> hi :) thank you
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-12-27
<lindol> hi all
<xCMx> hi I am having weird artifacts come up whne moving windows in stuff in GNOME 3 on a fresh install
<xCMx> https://www.dropbox.com/s/t3jv3vsprvv0qhm/Screenshot%20from%202014-12-27%2011%3A48%3A08.png?dl=0
<xCMx> and I am in fallback mode or classic mode I think its called and it just did it again
<DASPRiD> which gpu/drivers?
<xCMx> DASPRiD, sorry I took a nap totally forgot about the chat Lol
<xCMx> um Intel
<xCMx> I did read that im not the only one having the issue
<xCMx> and I think it was reported as a bug DASPRiD
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-12-28
<MrSavage> my ubuntu gnome randomly crashed as I was browsing online
<MrSavage> this is the 3rd time now
<LinDol> hi all
<xCMx> hi
<MrSavage> I found a case for ubuntu gnome 14.10
<MrSavage> everytime i scroll down this page, ubuntu gnome crashes http://www.pcgamer.com/civilization-beyond-earth-review/
<MrSavage> everytime i scroll down in firefox
<MrSavage> 34.0
<lindol> um.
<lindol> Trying to connect your link is find.
<lindol> my version is 34.0
<JockeTF> MrSavage: Works for me. :P
<MrSavage> JockeTF: are you running ubuntu gnome 14.10?
<JockeTF> MrSavage: Yes, on Intel Ivy Bridge.
<MrSavage> then why does mine crash?
<JockeTF> No idea.
<JockeTF> MrSavage: Which GPU and drivers?
<MrSavage> amd radeon 290
<MrSavage> using amd's drivers
<JockeTF> Yeah, someone with the same configuration might have the same issue.
<JockeTF> Also, headpones: http://jocketf.se/files/images/other/headpones.png
<JockeTF> Heheheh.
<superdingus> I have a question about MTP support in general
<superdingus> Do most devices that use MTP need a driver as well, or should MTP support work out of the box with Ubuntu?
<superdingus> I also am curious if others seem to notice that use of gksudo crashes gnome-shell frequently
<superdingus> or if this is a problem with my installation
<mephux> is there a clean or recommened way to upgrade gnome?
<mephux> nvm
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-12-21
<LinDol> hi all
<Sicnus> Trying to install Ubuntu Gnome 15.10 on a Dell Precision 7910 with UEFI....  is there anything special I need to do?  I could isntall RH7.1 with no problems, but have had issues trying Debian Testing and Arch Linux.   I'd figure I'd try Ubuntu Gnome
<Sicnus> Just installed...  when I boot up I see:  error: attempt to read or write outside of disk 'hd0' .     Entering rescue mode...
<Sicnus> I'm @ a grub rescue> prompt
<Sicnus> This is the UEFI system I installed RH7.1 on with no problems.  :/
<Sicnus> I did create a 1024 sized EFI bootloader partition
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Will ppa_versions break if i take out the gdm override (the only remaining debian_map)
<Noskcaj> also, can the script be ported to python3?
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-12-22
<darkxst> Noskcaj, should be ok to just leave debian_maps empty, but keep the braces { }
<darkxst> Noskcaj, not sure if the launchpad scripts are python3? but the rest should be mostly compatible with python3
<sikander> hello. are there someone here that wants to help me with some problems with the network manager in 15.10?
<Noskcaj> !ask
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Noskcaj> sikander, What's the problem?
<sikander> okay. sorry. i have set up a openvpn-connection, and set the wired connection to use it when it is connected. but the wired connection wont connect after a restart. it worked before i set up the vpn.
<Noskcaj> I personally have no idea sorry
<sikander> okay. thanks anyway
<albindoesubuntu_> Can someone please tell me how to report bugs and where?
<Noskcaj> alandipert, "ubuntu-bug PACKAGE"
<Noskcaj> or on launchpad.net
<albindoesubuntu_> if i have a problem with maps
<albindoesubuntu_> should I i type "ubuntu-bug MAPS"?
<albindoesubuntu_> I am completely new to this
<Noskcaj> alandipert, ok, i'm guessing this is gnome-maps?
<Noskcaj> If so, open the terminal and type ubuntu-bug gnome-maps
<Noskcaj> The bugs we already know about are at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-maps
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-12-23
<RepThis1> Hey guys, just finished installing ubuntu-gnome-14.04.3 LTS and was wonder why i cant drag my windows to one monitor, but to another i can. Hold for img.
<RepThis1> http://imgur.com/IxyVShW cant drag to the green monitor, @ the top, below i can though.
<RepThis1> must have something to do with the top notification/menu bar?
<darkxst> RepThis1, monitors vertical stacked?
<darkxst> with primary on bottom?
<RepThis1> vertical stack with primary in center, like a wonderful oreo.
<darkxst> I think that is fixed in 15.10, but not something we can backport to 14.04
<RepThis1> damn, already hating ubuntu and wanting my fedora!
<darkxst> the titlebar has a strut, that blocks windows
<RepThis1> damn you vmware!
<darkxst> its nothing to do with vmware
<RepThis1> yeah figure it had sumin to do with that
<RepThis1> darkxst: no but vmware has to do with me using gnome on ubuntu :D
<RepThis1> or i should say using ubuntu.
<darkxst> then use the latest, you can't compare an UBuntu LTS release to fedora!
<darkxst> an old LTS release at that.
<RepThis1> latest gnome or latest ubuntu?
<darkxst> latest ubuntu 15.10 or even 16.04 devel
<RepThis1> lol.....idk, i mean i never tried the non lts cause it always seemed to give me monitor problems in the past.
<RepThis1> even then this lts install didnt work as well as fedora did, fedora was effortless and beautiful.
<darkxst> monitor problems?
<RepThis1> for 1, when i startup my machine i get 2 grey boxes on two screens for ~10seconds then it finally boots, also seems to reset my monitor placement as well.
<RepThis1> when rearranging on 1-2 recent occasions it changes the background to some ugly blue background.
<RepThis1> having a firefox issue, going to restart.
<RepThis1> back.
<RepThis1> maybe i will just have to deal with working with a horizontal monitor setup then.
<RepThis1> ive lost like a day just messing with this stuff, frustrating.
<darkxst> I have never seen either of those issues, and the vertical issue was a long standing GNOME bug
<darkxst> and really without any context of what ubuntu/gnome versions I can't even help, other than to say gnome has evolved a long way since what is in 14.04
<RepThis1> what version is on 15.10, 3.18?
<darkxst> 3.16, but 3.18 is on gnome3-staging ppa
<RepThis1> what is staging, like a beta. Not a big fan of stuff if it brings me instability, unless the aditions are quite nice.
<darkxst> at this point is pretty stable, it brings you GNOME 3.18 on 15.10
<darkxst> during the development cycle, it can be less unstable (So Xenial series now)
<darkxst> s/less/more/
<RepThis1> Xenial is a codename?
<darkxst> yes, Xenial is to be 16.04
<RepThis1> oh your talking about ubuntu
<darkxst> that in itself should be mostly stable now, but gnome3-staging for xenial, will probably break soon
<RepThis1> yeah, im not gonna mess with xenial considering i dont even know the process for reporting bugs so it would be futile.
<darkxst> anyway I have to go
<RepThis1> darkxst: thx for the help, ill just try 15.10 as a last resort, otherwise f22
<RepThis1> oh damn...no vmware support for 15.10....
<darkxst> RepThis1, 12.1 should work
<RepThis1> 15.04 works, and theres a gnome release for it
<RepThis1> can i put 3.18 on that from staging?
<darkxst> no
<darkxst> vmware 12.0 works with `env VMWARE_USE_SHIPPED_LIBS=1 /usr/bin/vmware`
<RepThis1> darkxst: im pretty sure though that hardware accelleration wont work if i do that, otherwise i wouldnt be here to begin with and still using f23
<darkxst> it works
<darkxst> fedora had (still has) other issues in addition
<RepThis1> 12.0 works but 12.1 wont?
<darkxst> 12.1 works with no hacks
<darkxst> on ubuntu, but not fedora
<darkxst> really gtg
<RepThis1> k
<Sicnus> what's the default password for ubuntu user on the Live cd?
<mgedmin> Sicnus, blank, but the default user on the ubuntu-gnome livecd has username 'ubuntu-gnome', not 'ubuntu'
<Sicnus> mgedmin, yeah.... figured out the username wasn't ubuntu but ubuntu-gnome
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-12-25
<LinDol> hi all :)
<LinDol> Merry christmas :)
<LinDol> haha
<darkxst> hi LinDol, Merry xmas
<LinDol> darkxst, haha thank you :) How was about snow? Korea is not coming snow T_T
<darkxst> snow? in Australia! are you kidding ;)
<LinDol> oops..Sorry.. :)
<LinDol> haha
<LinDol> by the way, I was learning new english grammer, Reading wiki to translate korean haha
<LinDol> It is "not only ~ but also, or too" :)
<LinDol> haha
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-12-26
<LinDol> hi all
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-12-27
<lindol> hi all
<lindol> :)
<lindol> darkxst, are you here? :)
<lindol> oh.. i have meet weired issue.. now.
<lindol> hmm..
<lindol> suddenly gnome-sheel was shutdown and log-in screen was appear again.
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-12-26
<LinDol> hi all
<Slown> Hello everyone
<Slown> I'm looking for good & beautiful themes for gnome 3
<Slown> any ideas ?
<Slown> anyone there ?
<mmalakchi> hi
<mmalakchi> just interested why all linux distros copy either Windows UI or Mac OS X, but not completely
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-12-27
<ogonotron> hi
<ogonotron> I just installed Ubuntu Gnome but I have some issues. Anyone help?
<ogonotron> I'm well used to Linux but just cinnamon desktop
<ogonotron> ...
<ogonotron> yo
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-12-28
<mgedmin> gnome-shell keeps segfaulting and leaving my session unlocked on resume in 16.10 (no ppa) :(
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-12-31
<Pozzo> hello
<Pozzo> I'm not able to have gnome-screensaver working properly :-(
<Pozzo> someone have an idea ?
<Pozzo> the screensaver starts... the screen becomes black...
<Pozzo> and then 1 second later the backlight of the screen reappears : and the screen displays the cursor (arrow)
<Pozzo> the screen is black... with just the mouse-cursor (and I clearly see the backlight of the screen is on)
<Pozzo> I'm using gdm3 ... and the nvidia proprietary driver (375.26)
<Pozzo> all is working properly except this screensaver
<Pozzo> it's really strange : the screensaver starts (if I try super-L by exemple), and then "a event fires" and the cursor appears
<Pozzo> and of course if I move my mouse, the cursor move too and the login-screen appears
<Pozzo> and it's just a fresh ubuntu-gnome 16.04.1 install
<Pozzo> I don't know if this bug was already there (or not) with the nouveau drivers... but I need 3D acceleration... so the nvidia proprietary drivers
<Pozzo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screensaver/+bug/1292041/comments/39
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1292041 in Unity "Lockscreen doesn't turn off the screen" [High,Fix released]
<Pozzo> it's exactly the same behaviour in this thread... comment #39 from january 2015...
<Pozzo> I can't believe it's not solved almost 2 years later
<okieiam> hello, does anyone know gnome shell 3.18 rotation icon in Ubuntu 16.04 kernel 4.4.0-31 for touch screen laptop
<goose_> Can anyone help me out? The menu bar in my apps arent showing
<goose_> Example http://i.imgur.com/qqd6M6z.jpg
<goose_> Figured it out
<Pozzo> Hello
<Pozzo> no one here ? only bots ?
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-01-01
<LinDol> hi all :)
<LinDol> happy new year :)
<Pozzo> Hello and Happy new year :-)
<Pozzo> no one here ? only bots ?
<Pozzo_> still no one here ?
<Pozzo> hello
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-12-25
<crow__> Hi, how do I add desktop entry in the alt-tab menu? ubuntu 17
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-12-28
<jbicha> ricotz: it looks like you'll just have to wait a month for valabind to be auto-removed for the vala 0.38 transition
<jbicha> https://tracker.debian.org/pkg/valabind
